# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Plasterboard anchors when there are no studs

## bcp

_This is not related to TVs I couldn't find where else to ask this but it is relevant to wall mounting which is stock standard for TVs etc. _ 
My floating shelf started to sag. On inspection the plaster was giving way a little, and the middle of three spring toggles hadn't opened properly (mongrel things, just learnt to check carefully.) So it was only held by two. My plan is to install five now to share the load. The wall isn't 100% true, and I think that doesn't help either. There's not a massive load as it's just bathroom stuff. Nah, no tv or computer or phone on it. Yeah, I know.  
One of these floating shelves. 
What are the best anchors for plasterboard where there is no timber? I've mostly used spring toggles for heavier weights.

----------


## droog

> _This is not related to TVs I couldn't find where else to ask this but it is relevant to wall mounting which is stock standard for TVs etc. _ 
> My floating shelf started to sag. On inspection the plaster was giving way a little, and the middle of three spring toggles hadn't opened properly (mongrel things, just learnt to check carefully.) So it was only held by two. My plan is to install five now to share the load. The wall isn't 100% true, and I think that doesn't help either. There's not a massive load as it's just bathroom stuff. Nah, no tv or computer or phone on it. Yeah, I know.  
> One of these floating shelves. 
> What are the best anchors for plasterboard where there is no timber? I've mostly used spring toggles for heavier weights.

  None for a shelf like that, the amount of force it will exert with even a small weight on the shelf will be too much for plasterboard. 
If you must have a shelf like that in a location with no studs then run a timber batten between the closest studs and mount the shelf to the batten.

----------


## John2b

:What he said:

----------


## Bart1080

:Iagree:  
Daughter moved into a rental and 5 out of 5 shelf's of the same design were all hanging by the toggles...which were just in plaster.  Pulled them all down before they fell down notifying the rental manager of the defect should they they wish to fix.

----------

